# Classical Composers' websites and web resources in Internet



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

The aim of this thread is *to provide* a comprehensive listing and review of various composer' websites and web resources on the internet. In that way, people starting in classical music or classical enthusiasts wanting to be reacquainted with their favorites can widen their knowledge on their favorite composers. Please share your discovered websites on this thread. 






​
*
GENERAL INFORMATION*

1. *Wikipedia *

*Address*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_classical_music_composers_by_era

*Registration:* No

Wikipedia is a good starting point on discovering classical music and composers. It's user generated content is full of comprehensive biographies, works and even audio samples of composer' works. Just be aware that everyone can edit the content, so be cautious on reading them. The link above, is a listing of composers on various eras of classical music. Overall, Wikipedia is a good place of discovering your favorite composers. You could get a lot of good time perusing it. Highly recommended.

2. *ClassicalNet*

*Address:* http://www.classical.net/music/composer/

*Registration:* No.

ClassicalNet is for more advanced classical listener that wants to expand their listening habits. It labels itself as "The Internet's Premier Classical Music Source". It provides an up-to-date biographies of classical composers in very well-written articles. The cool thing about ClassicalNet is the "Basic Repertoire" section in which they recommended the more well known works and acclaimed compositions of classical composers. It also provides a sort of "must-listen" to a classical beginner. You can search composers by *"Chronological Lists"*, these lists present composer birth and death dates in various ways; *"Composer Timelines"*, these lists present the composers in chronological order, in both graphical and text formats;*Works Lists*, these lists present the composers works in various formats and ways. ClassicalNet is a must website for any classical music fan.

3.* Classical Archives*

*Address:* http://www.classicalarchives.com/

*Registration:* Optional. Yes, if you want to buy music.

According to its website, Classical Archives is "the ultimate classical music destination". Classical Archives is full of audio samples of classical music compositions. It also serves as a storefront, in which you can listen and buy classical music tracks.

4.* CLASSICAL MUSIC COMPOSER index*

*Address:* http://musiclassical.tripod.com/compcover.html

*Registration:* No

I found this website clunky, but what clunky it is, is more than made up by its huge archives of classical composers. You could literally find some of the most obscure composers in history in this website! Who have heard "STEFANINI, Giovanni Battista", "CABANILLES, Juan Bautista Jos"? I haven't and it made this website a great companion for a classical music obsessed fan.

5. *YouTube*

*Address:* http://www.youtube.com

*Registration:* Optional. Required to comment, like, upload and favorite.

*YouTube*, in my opinion revolutionized the way we listen to classical music. Gone are the days that you need to go to a record store or to a library to hear a particular recording of your favorite classical works. Just head to the website and type your favorite classical work, and you can view and listen to it. YouTube had millions of videos and there are rare instances that you won't find a piece that you like. Just be aware that the comment section in YouTube is full of trolls and uneducated masses. Be aware. 

6. *Amazon.com*

*Address:*http://www.amazon.com/

*Registration: *Yes, to buy music and stuff.

Want to own the complete recordings of Mozart piano concertos? the symphony cycle of Beethoven? or the collected works of Bach? Amazon.com, the premier online shopping destination in the internet had all of these. You could find any CD's or books of your favorite composer there. You could also buy the digital version of tracks. Amazon.com had a very nice forum that you can discuss with Amazon shoppers about your purchases. My wish is someone would gift me " Franz Schubert: The Complete Songs" box set in Amazon. (hehehe)

7. *Talkclassical
*

*Address:*http://www.talkclassical.com/composer-guestbooks/

*Registration: * Optional. Required to join the discussion.

Our own. TalkClassical, according to Google is the most popular forum about classical music in the internet. There are thousands of discussion in classical music, with knowledgeable members on its arsenal. TC, as I call it, is home of classical music enthusiasts that aims to broaden and share their passion in classical music. It also have the "Recommended" list on which various classical works have been recommended to a starting classical listener. The link above is about the "Composer's Guestbooks" in which you could discuss your favorite classical composers.

-

I'll post websites and web resources on a specific composer in the next post.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Composer Websites*

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

1. http://www.jsbach.org/

The complete Johann Sebastian Bach. An extensive biography, tour of Bach's life in Germany, catalog of his works, bibliography, recommended recordings, and more.

2. http://www.baroquemusic.org/bqxjsbach.html

Johann Sebastian Bach: Biography covers his life from birth to death, all periods and positions especially his last Leipzig period.

3. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Sebastian_Bach

Detailed article about the life and works of the greatest composer of all time.

*Ludwig van Beethoven*

1. http://www.lvbeethoven.com/Bio/BiographyLudwig.html

A good resource about the life of LvB with extensive information about his life in Vienna.

2. http://www.madaboutbeethoven.com/

John Suchet's website about his idol, Beethoven. Discussions about LvB music with good commentaries. A well written biography of LvB with links to Amazon.

3. http://www.lucare.com/immortal/

The author of this website describe: "This site is devoted to the life and works of Ludwig van Beethoven, who in my opinion was the greatest composer to ever live. This site contains pictures relating to Beethoven, audio/MIDI files of Beethoven works, and general info about Beethoven.". 'nuff, said.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

1. http://www.mozartforum.com/

The ultimate Mozart discussion forum where you can discuss the life and works of Mozart. Knowledgeable members and very nice community. It reads "This free educational site is dedicated to the discussion of the music, persona and world of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart."

2. http://www.mozartproject.org/

The life, times and music of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Includes a complete Köchel listing and chronology.

3. http://www.last.fm/music/Wolfgang+Amadeus+Mozart

Online radio with Mozart's music.
*

Franz Schubert*

Schubert is my "most favoritest" composer of all time. I love this guy. I adore his music. I cried for him.  Franz, I'll gladly give my life to you. ^_^

1. http://www.franzpeterschubert.com/

I love this website. It is full of information about Schubert'ss life and works. You could also read Schubert's letters here.

2. http://www.franzschubertradio.com/

If you want to listen to Schubert's music, 24/7, this website is a gem. I listen to it everyday.

3. http://www.recmusic.org/lieder//s/schubert.html

Schubert is the greatest songwriter who ever lived. This website lists all of his Lieder with English translations.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.sibelius.fi/english/index.htm


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

A handful of composer specific sites and resources/reference guides.

Zappa Wiki Jawaka: Fan-maintained wiki containing over 4,500 articles related to Frank Zappa

The Maurice Ravel Frontispice

The BUMP: Boston University Messiaen Project

The Sorabji Archive

Monteverdi's complete oeuvre: The Stattkus-Verzeichnis


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I like this one for Mahler:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/index.html

And this is an amazing Haydn symphony site:

http://www.haydn107.com/index.php?id=21&lng=2


----------



## Clump (Sep 5, 2012)

I use rwagner.net for its translations of the librettos. There's 100 sites devoted to listing motifs and have no idea which is best, but they're worth exploring (any attempts to give them names should be taken with a pinch of salt, but just seeing where they've all been used can get you thinking about them).

Also tchaikovsky-research.net is pretty good. It has his writings, interviews, and big lists of his interactions with various significant people and places.


----------



## 52paul (Sep 13, 2009)

*Berlioz
*www.hberlioz.com

A comprehensive site. There is also a French version besides this English one.

*Gounod
*http://www.charles-gounod.com/vi/index.htm
*
*A good site run by his great-great-grandson


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Not perfectly translated, but enough. I'm glad this website exists.
glasounow.org

:tiphat:


----------



## Clump (Sep 5, 2012)

The mention of Berlioz reminded me

http://www.archive.org/stream/autobiographyofh01berl/autobiographyofh01berl_djvu.txt

His autobiography in English.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Here's an informational website which includes sample music, biography, multiple anecdotes of Beethoven. It's actually for kids, but very informational (they had details of his love life, hobbies, favourite drink food, etc).

http://www.beethoven-haus-bonn.de/hallo-beethoven/fullscr_e.html
Click the piano for some sample music! Courtesy of Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Handel:

Best source of all things Handel in the internet!

http://gfhandel.org/


----------

